# Smoking fresh Mozzarella cheese



## cmayna

I've smoke the regular low fat / non fat series but not fresh.  Anyone done it with good results?


----------



## dave17a

they say on soft cheese to eat it up cuz it will spoil. So donot save it.


----------



## guruatbol

It seems to me that fresh would be like cream cheese, I think....

Since it is mild, I would say a light smoke, maybe an hour with a mild wood.

Just my thoughts.

Mel


----------



## cabin

Have smoked fresh mozzarella once, kept it in smoker for 3 hours with many other kinds of cheese, and the fresh mozzarella was horrible it tasted like a dirty ashtray ended up throwing it right in trashcan. All other cheeses have come out excellent. I usually use apple dust and really like the final product. Good luck.


----------



## guruatbol

Was the fresh cheese aged for a couple weeks too?

Mel


----------



## cabin

Hello Mel,

No I didn't let the fresh cheese sit for a few weeks before eating, I had read that the fresh can be eaten immediately after removing from smoker. I am guessing I smoked it for to long of a time period. Let me know how yours comes out if you give it a try.


----------



## daveomak

I have smoked Mozz string cheese... I let it sit for weeks and it was good....  I think "fresh" cheese, like Mozz, is better with less smoke....  but that's my taste.....    

Dave


----------



## jdne5b

I searched Fresh Mozz and came up with quite a few who smoke it and say it's good.  Even came up with some recipes to make it fresh then smoke.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm going to have to smoke a bunch of string cheese next time.. I love smoked string cheese


----------



## dave17a

jdne5b said:


> I searched Fresh Mozz and came up with quite a few who smoke it and say it's good.  Even came up with some recipes to make it fresh then smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to smoke a bunch of string cheese next time.. I love smoked string cheese


Only way to eat string cheese is smoked. Most tasteless crap i ever put in my mouth. Did once, tasted and gave rest to young un. She loved it.


----------

